# Nissan leaf cad files



## metalwork72 (Jul 22, 2019)

I’m interested in the same. If you know the STL files are 1:1, I could measure them in a 3D viewer and report out to the thread, where another member could verify a few key dimensions.


----------



## ThijsV (Oct 3, 2020)

metalwork72 said:


> I’m interested in the same. If you know the STL files are 1:1, I could measure them in a 3D viewer and report out to the thread, where another member could verify a few key dimensions.


thanks for the reply! I know from the postings that the scans where made using a 3d scanner and they certainly look to be 1:1, since I have multiple scans from mulitple sources, if they match, they'd have to be the same, if you want me to I can send them over.


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

Not what you're looking for, but it's the best I got! 😁


----------



## wjbitner (Apr 5, 2010)

ThijsV said:


> Hi all, looking for CAD files of the nissan leaf motor, more specifically, I have seen some .stl files here and there and those have been great, but I'm really after a model that still has the dimensions to it, as I want to fit this motor in a thight space and need all the detail I can get. Moreover, (for those familiar with the EM57) I am looking into the possibility of removing the front plate of the motor and engineer my own custom front plate with an integrated bellhousing. I'm looking forward to hearing what info any of you might have to offer, I am also open to purchasing an EM57 motor that's busted at a reasonable price to obtain the measurements myself if they're not available.
> 
> Thijs Vollebregt






I'd check with this guy. He made a 'usable' model and you can probably get the files from him, or he shows you how its done and you can do it yourself, with time and energy..


----------



## ThijsV (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi guys! thanks all for the replies, made some great progress so far, you all have been very helpful!


----------



## mitchhodge (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm looking at the Leaf for my conversion. the photos above are a great resource for size and general visualization.
Question: Do you know if the drivetrain can be rotated 90 degrees so that it sits narrower?
I have a Corvair Rampside and the back suspension gets into the area.


----------



## bkwanab (Nov 5, 2021)

mitchhodge said:


> I'm looking at the Leaf for my conversion. the photos above are a great resource for size and general visualization.
> Question: Do you know if the drivetrain can be rotated 90 degrees so that it sits narrower?
> I have a Corvair Rampside and the back suspension gets into the area.


The leaf motor and gear case can be oriented any way you want. Probably upside down if required. But ...

The gearcase has two drive shafts, one each side that connect one to each front wheel. If you intend to create a four wheel drive system you could turn the motor 90 degrees and run one shaft forwards and one rearwards but I suspect that is not your goal.

If you only want to use one output shaft the other would need to be locked stationary, This would result, due to differential action with the unlocked shaft rotating at double speed, which may not be what you want.

BTW, I would think a Leaf motor to be a bit weak to move a Corvair rampside truck around.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

bkwanab said:


> If you only want to use one output shaft the other would need to be locked stationary, This would result, due to differential action with the unlocked shaft rotating at double speed, which may not be what you want.


It's worse than that - locking one side would destroy the differential's internal gears, which are not intended to spin this way all of the time.



bkwanab said:


> BTW, I would think a Leaf motor to be a bit weak to move a Corvair rampside truck around.


None of the non-turbo Corvair engines could produce as much power as the basic Leaf motor.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Use a Gen 5/6 Camaro diff? 

A photo of the bottom of the truck would be useful


----------



## bkwanab (Nov 5, 2021)

brian_ said:


> It's worse than that - locking one side would destroy the differential's internal gears, which are not intended to spin this way all of the time.
> 
> 
> None of the non-turbo Corvair engines could produce as much power as the basic Leaf motor.


Agreed.


----------



## PeteinMS (Jan 2, 2022)

mitchhodge said:


> I'm looking at the Leaf for my conversion. the photos above are a great resource for size and general visualization.
> Question: Do you know if the drivetrain can be rotated 90 degrees so that it sits narrower?
> I have a Corvair Rampside and the back suspension gets into the area.


The best way to use the Leaf Motor longitudinally is to mount it to your transaxle without its associated gearbox via an adapter plate and coupler. 

Alternatively you could turn the whole assy around so the Leaf drive shafts are in front of the motor. Of course then you’d have to run in ‘reverse’ and I believe there is a reverse speed limiter built into the Leaf controller. Changing that around could be as simple as switching the wires on the resolver. But I’m no expert on that aspect.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

remy_martian said:


> Use a Gen 5/6 Camaro diff?
> 
> A photo of the bottom of the truck would be useful


Not a photo, and not from the bottom, but the Corvair van used the first-generation Corvair running gear. Here's an illustration from a sales brochure:









A Tunnel Ram page includes a variation of this illustration (but with the engine) and other useful images.

It has swing-axle rear suspension geometry (there are not outer joints in the axle shafts), but the axle shafts are not used as suspension links for it should be compatible with any final drive that physically fits.

The problem with drive units that place the motor transversely ahead of the axle is that they will generally be too wide ahead of the axle, interfering with the semi-trailing arms of the suspension.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Bolt up to the original transaxle's input spline with a DC or AF is what I'd do here. 

You could also go direct drive Leaf motor, if it fits, to the transaxle input shaft and give up 60% of the horsepower (and reduce pack voltage), as well


----------



## PeteinMS (Jan 2, 2022)

mitchhodge said:


> I'm looking at the Leaf for my conversion. the photos above are a great resource for size and general visualization.
> Question: Do you know if the drivetrain can be rotated 90 degrees so that it sits narrower?
> I have a Corvair Rampside and the back suspension gets into the area.


Judging by the pics of the suspension your best bet is to bolt the Leaf motor to your transaxle. You will likely run in third gear all the time depending on your transaxle ratios. Leaf motor will have plenty of torque. 200 lbs/ft from almost zero rpm.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

I had to see this a few times to realize what "DC or AF" meant in this context...


remy_martian said:


> Bolt up to the original transaxle's input spline with a DC or AF is what I'd do here.


I believe that this suggestion is to use a brushed DC or axial flux AC motor, which might have an operating speed range similar to the Corvair engine so the transaxle would be able to handle the motor speed.



remy_martian said:


> You could also go direct drive Leaf motor, if it fits, to the transaxle input shaft and give up 60% of the horsepower (and reduce pack voltage), as well


The Leaf motor - in stock form with stock inverter and controller - puts out its maximum power from about 2700 RPM up, so the full power of the motor would be available. If the motor speed is limited to protect the transaxle, it would never go above perhaps 6,000 RPM so the full voltage of a stock Leaf battery wouldn't be needed. The vehicle could be driven in one gear all of the time if desired (whatever allows highway speed without exceeding the chosen motor and transmission input speed), but shifting to a lower gear would make more torque available at low speed.

Overall gearing of a Corvair manual transmission plus final drive in second is roughly comparable to a Nissan Leaf transaxle - driving in second all the time would work until the motor speed got too high for the transmission, perhaps before highway speed (and long before a Leaf's top speed of over 90 MPH).
Driving in third would allow highway speed without excessive transmission input speed, but with substantially lower reduction ratio than second, performance at low speed would be poor.
First gear has almost twice the overall reduction ratio of a Leaf transaxle, so it would be good start off from stationary but it would be necessary to shift up before you leave a parking lot or reach the other side of an intersection after starting off from a red light or stop sign.
The Corvair engine is behind the transaxle. There is certainly space to mount a Leaf motor there, although with the inverter and PDU on top of it the stack would presumably be too high for the engine cover.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

That was wordy AF, Brian. 😉

Hopefully someone gives enough of AF to read it all 🤪

Yes, that's why I suggested an AF (Axial Flux, sorry for not spelling it out) 🤓 - better torque at low RPM operation, potentially smaller height, torque stackable just like the $1000 bills to enable that feature in a Corvair.


----------



## Chasesdragons (9 mo ago)

brian_ said:


> I had to see this a few times to realize what "DC or AF" meant in this context...
> 
> I believe that this suggestion is to use a brushed DC or axial flux AC motor, which might have an operating speed range similar to the Corvair engine so the transaxle would be able to handle the motor speed.


That was a comprehensive summary of what I should be researching before setting off on my EM57 (mis)adventure!! Thank you!


----------



## Jeanlucdemarc (3 mo ago)

I come access that some of you have some cad files about electric motors.. 
BTW.. For those who don't know.. Stl are pis of šit files.. Many times they broak for sizes(they are useless)... Try to use 3mf or obj types.. Offcourse the best is step files.. Or parasolic. 
Question 
Does by chance anyone have form id4 /id3 motor (app310) and akumolator scans? 
I want to use it for.. Am unique project.. 

Thank you


----------

